# Brown Roan Italian Spinoni LOST



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Brown Roan Spinoni ran off after being hit, yesterday, by a cyclist followed by a car at Clumber Park, Notts. He is likely to need urgent veterinary attention. If you find him please take him to a vet straight away, no questions asked.
Answers to the name of MILO, 6 months old and probably very scared.

Any sighting of him please telephone me (Tanya) on 07816243494


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Tanya1989 said:


> Brown Roan Spinoni ran off after being hit, yesterday, by a cyclist followed by a car at Clumber Park, Notts. He is likely to need urgent veterinary attention. If you find him please take him to a vet straight away, no questions asked.
> Answers to the name of MILO, 6 months old and probably very scared.
> 
> Any sighting of him please telephone me (Tanya) on 07816243494


Can I send this onto a friend that has spinones she can perhaps spread the word


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Please do, Please crosspost wherever you can x


----------



## cupcaketot (Mar 1, 2010)

:thumbup: So glad to hear that Milo has been found - received email from Spin club this morning. Big celebrations all round.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Good news :thumbup:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Yep, Milo was found today, a little cut and bruised, but otherwise well! :thumbup:


----------

